# Looking for any game Warren/Youngstown OH



## Aramis Simara (Sep 8, 2006)

All,

I'm looking for any RPG group to start gaming with. I normally play D&D but I'm also looking to expand my game system horizons. Will  buy player books for new system. I have 25 years of experience dming/playing. I take showers on a daily basis and I bring pop and snacks!


----------

